# Help overclocking 2700K



## AVZ (Mar 19, 2008)

My PC configuration:

Intel Core i7 2700K
Thermaltake Frio aftermarket cooler
Gigabyte Z68XP-UD3
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 16GB DDR3-1600
Nvidia GTX580
Thermaltake 850W PSU

I am not new to overclocking, however I am new to core i7 overclocking.

I have the CPU currently overclocked to 4.5Ghz with some of the following settings:

CPU clock ratio: 45x
BCLK: default of 100
Internal CPU PLL overvoltage: Disabled
Intel Turbo Boost: Enabled
CPU vCore: 1.385
QPI/VTT: default of 1.050
System Agent Voltage: default of 0.920
CPU PLL: 1.88
DRAM Voltage 1.6
RAM timings are set manually to 9-9-9-24 and 1600

Getting 65-67C on prime95 Small FFT load - not completely stable (got a blue screen at some point in the night while testing, with the error code being 101, as in not enough vCore).

I am trying to get the overclock to about 4.8Ghz, however it seems to want too much vcore.
What I am interested in is why does the vCore not exactly apply to what I have set? As in, when I am in my BIOS on the voltages section, next to vcore, it says, for example, 1.36 when in all matter of fact it is set to about 1.40. I heard that what you set is not actually applied, or something. I would like some insight into this phenomenon.
How far is it safe for my processor's PLL to be set? I read that it's something like 1.9... which seems pretty low... I think.
What should I try and set so that I can possibly stabilise the CPU at lower vCore voltages?
I haven't really tried (maybe just slightly) changing the QPI voltage. I mean, if I understood correctly, it's the voltage that supports the RAM and all the other things on the motherboard itself. After increasing the voltage, I wasn't sure whether it did anything to help stabilise the overclock.

I am basically interested in the maximum safe operation voltages for the various settings I have talked about above, as well as all the help, tips and tricks I can get to get a safe overclock above 4.5Ghz on this beast 

Thank you in advance


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

when you apply the Vcore voltage this the maximum voltage that will be applied when or if the cpu needs it.

for example I have my core 2 duo overclocked to 4GHz my vcore is is set to 1.218v this is what it will get to when fully loaded and stressed but it will not go over that. when my system is idle it uses 1.18v on the vcore.

BTW you will not see much of a difference between 4.5 and 4.8 if at all. The only place you will see a difference is in benchmark scores.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Please do not make multiple posts on the same subject.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/2700k-bclk-overclocking-637750.html


----------

